# //-

## o

,  ! 
                  ,   ,     . 
            ,        . 
  ,       . 
    ,     .

----------


## rasta-koy

,   ...

----------


## AlexDS

> ,  ! 
>                   ,   ,     . 
>             ,        . 
>   ,       . 
>     ,     .

   .
   -         -      .          .
   -            "_        ,        .   ,       ._".
     "_    ,   ,     ._"           ,     .
       :       2012-      .
       - .
  ,  ,   ;)     " "     " ",              ,         .            ...  - *. ?! ,      ... ...     ?

----------


## andy

*AlexDS*,  !

----------


## Pentax

, ,      .  *AlexDS*,  ,    ""   .    .   " "  .  . ,     "" -   99,99%  .

----------


## sashko-ukrop

> .
>        - .
>   ,  ,   ;)     " "     " ",              ,         .            ...  - *. ?! ,      ... ...     ?

       .           ,   . ,         ,        .    ,    ,    ,    .     .       .  !

----------


## Brest

.      ,      .   -    ,    .   .     ,      .  .   -   ,    ,      , , , ... -     ,     -     .     .      -    .     -   .     -   ,    ,     .       (-        ,    ).     .   ,   -   - , , , .  .         .
 ,  . 
     .  ,       "".    ,      .
 -    ,  ,      15 .  ,   .       (?).  ,  ,      ,  .        -  ,     ,    .
     ,     ,   , .    ,  ,    ,   ,  ,  ,   -   .    . 
 ,    ,  !! -  .

----------


## LAEN

> ,

       .   

> -   .

       .      ,   ...   

> ,  ,    ,   ,  ,  ,   -   .

        .
   (   ), - ,  () -

----------


## Brest

> .  
>      .      ,   ...  
>       .
>    (   ), - ,  () -

  LAEN,  -   ?      ,    -

----------


## LAEN

> LAEN,  -   ?

    ,    ,      .      ,  ,   .  ? ...

----------


## Brest

, -   .     .

----------


## Ool

> ,     ,   , .    ,  ,    ,   ,  ,  ,   -   .  
> .

      .       20 ,     ,  ,        .     ,   ,      .

----------


## Brest

> .       20 ,     ,  ,        .     ,   ,      .

      ?    ,    ?      ,  .  ,       ,   ,   (       -2),   -,    ,     -    ,    ,    ,   *  ,*      , , ,    ,   ,  ) .            ,  ,  ,   -.      -   .      -    ,     .      .    -,     .       1990 -    !    .

----------


## Ool

-  ?        ,       .       ,             .         .      ,   -,                -   ,      . 
      -    ,        . ,       ,       ,   , ,      -  !     ,     .      .
    -           .     , .,  ,     .     ,   ,           .

----------


## Brest

-    ,        .[/QUOTE]
     ,      ,  ,    .     ,    ,  .      ,   ,   !.      .  
    .      ! https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=...w=1366&bih=659

----------


## Ool

,                  :     2      ,  .        ,     .
       ,    ,    ,         ,     .      :  , ,    ,  ,     ,  .       ,        .

----------


## Brest

> ,                  :     2      ,  .        ,     .
>        ,    ,    ,         ,     .      :  , ,    ,  ,     ,  .       ,        .

          ))) ,     ,    ,   .    -        "", -   ,    .     ,   ,  ,    ,    +20   ,  ,   ,       )). 
    ,   ,   -     300-400000,    , , , , ...   .       - ,   ,  ,     . 
P.S -   -        -     ,  -    )))

----------


## tayatlas

. 
       ,    "".        ""   - . 
    ,        ? 
   

> -      300-400000,    , ,  , , ...   .

            .  10-15      ( ).    , ""  ,        .
          ,       .
        ,      10  -      .        ""  .       -   .

----------


## Pentax

> . 
>        ,    "".

  -.  .

----------


## Brest

> .  10-15      ( ).    , ""  ,        .
>           ,       .
>         ,      10  -      .        ""  .       -   .

   ?       !   ,  ,**   .     .   ,   ,    ( -),      .    , ,         . 
-     ,   ,  ,        -  ,     .    .     .     -    . 
    .  ? !

----------


## andy

> ?       !   ,  ,**   .     .   ,   ,    ( -),      .    , ,         . 
> -     ,   ,  ,        -  ,     .    .     .     -    . 
>     .  ? !

  ,  -  !         , ,        !
        6

----------


## Pentax

.  .

----------

